# Litter problem - what am I doing wrong?!



## Kat1703 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi guys - was wondering if you could help me figure out what I'm doing wrong as our kitties use their litter trays 99% of the time but I've cone across some surprises with them peeing outside their litter box from time to time (most recently this morning when I found a wet patch on the sofa - arrrgh). 

So, we have two kittens,5 months old, male and female, fixed. We got them from a rescue where all the kitties shared food, litter boxes etc and the litter used was newspaper. We brought them home a few weeks ago, have two litter boxes (one upstairs, one downstairs, both with privacy and easy to find as they're used most of the time) and the kitties use them both for number ones and twos. We use Catsan hygiene (non clumping) and the litter is scooped 3 times a day and completely replaced with trays cleaned once a week. 

Basil had a peeing on our bed problem so he's not allowed in the bedroom anymore but doesn't meeow to get in and has not had any accidents for a few days. Sybil peed on an armchair once but that was it. Thought it was all sorted until I came downstairs this morning and found a wee surprise on the sofa that the kitties and I normally relax on together every evening!!

Can anyone see where I'm going wrong with the above? Thought I was doing everything by the book, but being a total kitty novice, I'm clearly going wrong somewhere!


----------



## Kat1703 (Nov 22, 2011)

They've also both been to the vet and have a clean bill of health!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Didn't you post about this before? Did you follow the advice I gave you back then? If I know whether you did or not, it would give me a starting point to be able to help you now.


----------



## Kat1703 (Nov 22, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Didn't you post about this before? Did you follow the advice I gave you back then? If I know whether you did or not, it would give me a starting point to be able to help you now.


Hi Carly - yes I did try to follow your steps 

The only thing I haven't tried is getting a third box as I thought they were used to two boxes with lots of other kitties so perhaps it wouldn't make a difference. Might give it a try now though! Do they all have to be very spaced out or can one be next to the other?

We only scoop number twos out as it's non-clumping so I was thinking that their scent would still be there despite scooping three times a day - I get the impression they don't like stepping on poo when they want to use the box!


----------

